# configuring intellimouse



## LateNiteTV (Jun 7, 2009)

hey guys, on my laptop i have a touchpad that dmesg shows is an intellimouse.
dmesg:

```
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
```

on this touchpad, on the right side is a little vertical scroll area that seriously annoys the crap out of me. every time i touch near the damn thing it sends the current window flying up and down. is there any way i can disable this scrolling feature?


----------



## rhyous (Jun 8, 2009)

Is this happening wit Xorg installed?

If so there are settings you can make in the Xorg.conf for the mouse.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah its with xorg installed. theres a little area on the right of the pad that is designated to vertical scrolling and i want to disable it.
im running 7.2 stable.

i dont use an xorg.conf.
i just run startx and everything is configured perfectly. the touchpad is configured too perfectly though. lol i want to disable that vertical scrolling without using an xorg.conf.

i tried using the synaptics driver and synclient, but synclient can only work if you have SHM configured in your xorg.conf... and i dont use an xorg.conf. the touchpad wasnt quite up to par with the default synaptics config. it was actually damn horrible.

i just got an idea. ill report back.

edit:
the thing is that when i run X -configure or whatever, xorg doesnt get configured properly like it does when i just run startx.
but i was looking at the xorg log and it should be fairly simple to create a working xorg.conf with the log of what xorg is doing. so im going to try that, then do all the synaptics/shm stuff in the xorg.conf and see what happens.


----------

